# TV cupboard new Hymer van what size?



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

Does anyone use the slide out TV bracket in their Hymer van.

Our TV is a 15inch LCD with combined DVD player and it won't fit.

It goes on the bracket ok when it is extended out of the cupboard but will not go back in whilst on the bracket. Catches on the cupboard sides etc.

So I am prepared to get another TV but would like an idea of what size will fit.

If yours goes in 

a) what size screen

b) what are the physical dimensions of TV.

Thanks for any help

Pete


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We had a similar problem with a TV that had twin side mounted speakers. We bought a new one that had the speakers across the lower edge of the screen and it fitted fine.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our Hymer has the same TV cupboard and bracket, we have a Samsung 15" TV in ours and it has the speakers at the side but it is very tight (about 2mm each side) getting it back into the cupboard. 

I would go for a Tv with the speaker at the bottom like already said.

Richard..


----------



## 112033 (May 8, 2008)

Hi Pete
Did you manage to sort out your TV/DVD? I have a van 522 and am having similar problems with the TV cupboard and finding something to fit. I measured up most of the 15" sets at the P'boro show and none would appear to fit. Thought I had solved it with the Mobile TV but even that would stick out of the cupboard door by a couple of centimetres. Spoke with a salesman on the Hymer UK stand and he said it was a common problem but couldn't offer a solution. Any advice you (or anyone else ) may have would be much appreciated.
Thanks
Dustin


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Best thing to do is to ignore the T. V. cabinet alltogether and fit a flip 
up/down bracket below the cabinet.You save having a stiff neck from 
constantly looking upwards,and it has no constraint on T. V. size.

tony


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I would never travel with a TV bouncing around on a sliding bracket, especially one with the additional weight and complication of a DVD drive. If it fits your bracked when stationary, fit a lift off adaptor and keep the TV wrapped up while travelling. Believe me, the TV will last longer.
Gerry


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Gerry don't worry the tv is always removed whilst travelling.

tony.


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*tv*

Hi Dustin no as yet not got it sorted and basically lost interest, we don't watch it that much anyway.

Sorry not to be of any help.

Pete


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Best thing to do is to ignore the T. V. cabinet alltogether and fit a flip
> up/down bracket below the cabinet.You save having a stiff neck from
> constantly looking upwards,and it has no constraint on T. V. size.
> 
> tony


This was our solution, also. As yet we haven't had anyone tall enough to hit their head sitting beneath it when the t.v is folded back. If it should happen then we will just shuffle everyone round ! 

Mike


----------



## 112033 (May 8, 2008)

Many thanks for your replies. Unfortunately the TV cupboard is on top of the wardrobe so can't fit a flip down bracket. I think I am appraoching Pete's solution of lose interest and perhaps spend the money on books instead!
Thanks again


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I have just stored the old TV lump and bought a flat screen 15". I removed the slide out bracket, and fitted 2 shelves. One for the TV to lay flat and the other for the Laptop. The top shelf is for all the bibs and bobs relevant.
I then removed the stand from the TV. Bought a Swing out Bracket from Maxview (good value, strong and light weight, not like the ones I have been offered) and a removeable clip off plate from Grade. When we are on site the TV now clips onto the bracket (fitted to the side of the wardrobe at a non neck kinking angle!). On the move the TV is unclipped an laid flat in the cupboard. Loverly Jubberly.
Hovis


----------



## 112033 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks Hovis sounds like a plan! Might be a good suggestion to offer to Hymer.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

dustin said:


> Thanks Hovis sounds like a plan! Might be a good suggestion to offer to Hymer.


We have a 522 and a 15 ins Tv that locks in and fits perfectly.

I will check the TV names in the morning for you.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Wupert said:


> dustin said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Hovis sounds like a plan! Might be a good suggestion to offer to Hymer.
> ...


I cant read the name

I think its an Avtex but the Model no is

SMH150 its a 15ins LCD Tv


----------

